# Plus sized clothing in US



## newlymaclover (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi ladies

I'm from Australia and will be travelling to the US later this year (briefly LA [probably no time for shopping], San Fran, Seattle, Chicago and most of the time will be NYC)

I was just wondering if anyone can recommend good, plus sized (I'm guessing US18-20) shops (with an actual store, not just online), with affordable clothes to suit a mid-20something??

Thanks!!


----------



## Junkie (Jan 26, 2010)

Torrid! Lane Bryant!


----------



## colormust (Jan 26, 2010)

lane bryant is the best!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 26, 2010)

I second *Torrid*-they're younger than Lane Bryant.
*Avenue* for their Denim Lite Jeans.
	Edit:12/25/12- And finally Forever 21, these bastards, got a clue and made a line called *Faith 21* for size 16-24 Forever Plus 1X-3X in Junior.


----------



## Junkie (Jan 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_I second *Torrid*-they're younger than Lane Bryant.
*Avenue* for their Denim Lite Jeans.
And fucking finally-Forever 21 (these bastards) got a clue and made a line called *Faith 21* for size 16-24._

 

Whhhhhhat? I checked them out the DAY they went online with the new line and the sizes were NOT that high! It was like, jr plus - highest size was 15!

Edit: Ok, just checked size 3X 17/18 but the waist measurements for the most part are around 40" which is about a 2X equivalent for regular women's plus sizes.


lololol! And I totally just noticed that the winner from America's Next Top Model Cycle 10 - Whitney, who is plus sized, models for the site!!!!


----------



## iaisha26 (Jan 26, 2010)

Coming from a very fasionable plus size girl, here's the low down...

I prefer shopping at department stores such as Niemans, Nordstrom, Bloomingdales etc. ---they have fashionable finds from some of the top designers such as Michael Kors & Ralph Lauren & the higer-end store will like Saks & Nordstrom will tailor the clothes to custom fit you. Here are some more stores, I don't shop at all of these stores.  

Torrid (fun/hip/youthful---more for teen and young adults, but if you're seasoned you may be able to find some pieces)

Lane Bryant (clothes for all--young & seasoned) 

Ashley Stewart--got to be careful, has a cheesy rep, but you can find some pieces for young and seasoned shopper.

Avenue--clothes for a seasoned shopper

Target---has an awesome plus size section.

Forever 21 & Deb Shop are for teen & young adults; something are a little cheesy, but you can find good pieces. I shop at these two cheesy stores; there's a much bigger selection in the store than on-line.

Online---Alloy, B&Lu, Igigi, Oldnavy etc.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 26, 2010)

i am finding this post very useful for when i go clothes shopping in the us in may this year. i have been to torrid before and got some pretty tops and dresses but i agree that alot of it is aimed for younger people.  also lane bryant had some nice swim wear and jackets. oh and i bought an awesome pair of sandels for $10 there too which lasted me an entire summer or use!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 27, 2010)

*Dressbarn*! Somethings are just plain old but they're finally getting fashion forward! There's really nice stuff in there now!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 27, 2010)

Afterthoughts from a fashionable, plus size, fashion merch major, lol:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iaisha26* 

 
_ Ashley Stewart--got to be careful, has a cheesy rep, but you can find some pieces for young and seasoned shopper._

 
Saw some cheese, so much cheese it was a 3 cheese blend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I like Torrid, easy work clothes, date night, and girls night out stuff--as for the "cheese" and teen stuff --they're owned by Hot Topic but makeup for it by buying merch from a variety of vendors.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iaisha26* 

 
_ Target---has an awesome plus size section._

 
You must have a bizarro target and forever 21; there's nothing good in mine. And they're new too.

Alloy--shopped there before and if you weed through the teen acne ads and tees there's good stuff by them and other vendors. Haha

B & Lu and Igigi are new to me but they look really cool.


----------



## paperfishies (Jan 27, 2010)

My only complaint about Torrid is the quality.  Everything I've ever ordered from there seems to be of very poor quality.


----------



## SuSana (Jan 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paperfishies* 

 
_My only complaint about Torrid is the quality. Everything I've ever ordered from there seems to be of very poor quality._

 
Exactly!  Don't get clothes from there if you want them to last you a while.  I paid $40 for a sweater from there and I've only worn it 4x max and it's already falling apart.  I have clothes from Lane Bryant & Nordstrom from over 5 years ago that are still in perfect condition.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 27, 2010)

The best plus size jeans Ive ever gotten are from Torrid. I've not purchased much else from them. Target has stepped up their plus size game. They have a more youthful line they are trying out more on par with the rest of their clothing. Also some of their "normal size" clothing can be purchased in XXL. The Macy's women's dept is always a great place to end up. Forever 21's plus line Faith 21 is pretty decent but like all clothing from that place you really need to take a good look at what you are buying. How long are you really expecting a $12 shirt to last? Also I happened to score some really decent skinny jeans there for $20. And how can anyone forget Old Navy they carry up to a size 20 in stores and even higher online. Oh if you are going to be in NYC and are able to spend a lot ( and I mean a lot) then check out Monif C's boutique. Currently she is having a sale and things are over 30% off. If I remember anything else I will add a 2nd post.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 27, 2010)

*boards a flight to NYC*

That boutique looks like the business!


----------



## newlymaclover (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks ladies, I've bookmarked all of your suggestions!!!


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 29, 2010)

to me, torrid is overpriced.. if you are willing to spend that, you might be better off in a department store. i never find anything at target, ever.
i have had good luck at old navy, some cute stuff but you got to pick through a bit.. same with kohls (but than again i worked at both places in the past so know how to pick through)
lane bryant screams old to me anymore..


----------



## paperfishies (Jan 30, 2010)

The only thing I like from Target is their Mossimo jeans.  I have big hips, huge butt and a smaller waist.  The plus size Mossimo jeans fit amazingly (plus they come in petite, average and tall)

Lane Bryant's spring selection is actually looking pretty good this year but I'll be damned when they get cute clothes I'm 30 weeks pregnant! lol.  This is the first time in over a year Lane Bryant has has cute clothes.


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i am finding this post very useful for when i go clothes shopping in the us in may this year. i have been to torrid before and got some pretty tops and dresses but i *agree that alot of it is aimed for younger people.*  also lane bryant had some nice swim wear and jackets. oh and i bought an awesome pair of sandels for $10 there too which lasted me an entire summer or use!_

 
wth Lou how old are u? U making it sound like ur an old ladie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't remember the last time I wore a swim suit
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Ok, I have to admit, Conway has some nice +size clothing, yes CONWAY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Especially the one in the Bronx, NYC, and in Manhattan, NYC 
Look at this jacket I bought from there for $20!! I don't like the fit too much, but whatever


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_wth Lou how old are u? U making it sound like ur an old ladie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't remember the last time I wore a swim suit
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Ok, I have to admit, Conway has some nice +size clothing, yes CONWAY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Especially the one in the Bronx, NYC, and in Manhattan, NYC 
Look at this jacket I bought from there for $20!! I don't like the fit too much, but whatever



_

 
I've totally forgotten about Conway. When I was younger if we shopped there we would try to hide that bright pink bag. lol


----------



## chynegal (Jan 30, 2010)

i work for old navy and we have some cute stuff you just gotta look...some of our shit tho even tho it might be a XXL it wont fit if u got boobbie its like they taylored that part to fit a woman with a AA cup...


----------



## chynegal (Jan 30, 2010)

macys has some nice things but i find there plus sizes to be a little to grandma-ish.... i know baby phat has a plus line but to me they look cheesy


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chynegal* 

 
_macys has some nice things but i find there plus sizes to be a little to grandma-ish.... i know baby phat has a plus line but to me they look cheesy_

 

Amen!


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I've totally forgotten about Conway.* When I was younger if we shopped there we would try to hide that bright pink bag*. lol_

 
giiiirrlll you already know!
I went to the one the 34th, I ran in and out so fast! LOL and I stuffed the bag in my pocketbook I was not playing LOL

My sister didn't even believe me when I told her I got that jacket from there..

When I was like 11 I did the duck n run with Pretty Girl too ( Those days are OVER
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chynegal* 

 
_macys has some nice things but i find there plus sizes to be a little to grandma-ish.... i know baby phat has a plus line but to me *they look cheesy*_

 
Kimora and her designers are falling off.
TOo much of her line has logos all on it, looks too much like other"urban brands" And  some are just ridiculous, like Kimora who is gonna wear that shit?
Her shoes are always on clearance in Burlington Coat Factory and Dr. Jays, they're just not practical


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_Kimora and her designers are falling off.
TOo much of her line has logos all on it, looks too much like other"urban brands" And some are just ridiculous, like Kimora who is gonna wear that shit?
Her shoes are always on clearance in Burlington Coat Factory and Dr. Jays, they're just not practical
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm not a person to be wearing clothing splashed with logos. So that is my number one problem with brands like Baby Phat and Apple Bottoms. Secondly the material? WTF!!! Do these ppl know what cotton looks like?


----------



## chynegal (Jan 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_Kimora and her designers are falling off.
TOo much of her line has logos all on it, looks too much like other"urban brands" And  some are just ridiculous, like Kimora who is gonna wear that shit?
Her shoes are always on clearance in Burlington Coat Factory and Dr. Jays, they're just not practical
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
the damn cat logo kills meeeeeeeeeeee that is why i would never buy any of her shoes. Like you said it is all over the place and it makes it look so tacky. I live in miami so it even harder to find cute plus size clothing here. I am so tired of wearing damn t-shirt and jeans.....


----------



## Kragey (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm not plus-sized, but I was always jealous of the beautiful clothes in Torrid! Seriously, I love their clothes.


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_I'm not plus-sized, but I was always jealous of the beautiful clothes in Torrid! Seriously, I love their clothes._

 
They do have nice stuff, but overpriced IMHO


----------



## yummy411 (Jan 31, 2010)

funny funny thread and i agree with what most people said.  i'm plus with a large foot. what about stores for larger sizes US 10+? i love nine west but i can get tired of them too.


----------



## chynegal (Jan 31, 2010)

i dont have trouble finding shoes its just some of the damn cute shoes out there aint gonna hold my damn flat ass feet lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_funny funny thread and i agree with what most people said. i'm plus with a large foot. what about stores for larger sizes US 10+? i love nine west but i can get tired of them too._

 

Off Boardway Shoes and get you self in good with a shoe salesman at a Nordstroms. He keeps me informed of sales and if he finds a shoe in my size that he thinks I will like he put them aside and lets me know to come in and take a look. I love my shoe guy at Nordstorms. The customer service is second to none.

I'm a combination of alot of common fashion issues all rolled up in one package. I'm tall, busty, plus sized and have large feet. That doesn't stop me from doing my best to look my best. I just have to do research sometimes before hitting the stores.


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 31, 2010)

Another great site is Kiyonna: www.kiyonna.com

I have a dress and a top from this line and the quality is very good.  Their sizes start at a US 10.


----------



## iaisha26 (Feb 1, 2010)

You have to shop around, some MACY's are better than others. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chynegal* 

 
_macys has some nice things but i find there plus sizes to be a little to grandma-ish.... i know baby phat has a plus line but to me they look cheesy_


----------



## baroquely (Feb 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_funny funny thread and i agree with what most people said.  i'm plus with a large foot. what about stores for larger sizes US 10+? i love nine west but i can get tired of them too._

 

I have large feet (11) and I'm all about Nordstrom Rack -- they have a "big size" shoe event a few times a year and buy shoes 10-13+ just for it and get a GREAT selection. I went there the other day and found like seven pairs I loved and had to whittle it down to three. If you have one nearby, get on their mailing list at a store and you'll get mail announcements. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Otherwise, the suggestion of Nordstrom is great, too! Sometimes they get pretty decent deals on the Clearance section online for shoes in sizes 10+.

Otherwise, online, zappos.com carries a lot of shoes 10+ and you can sort by size so you don't get all heartbroken when the hot heels you love only go up to a 7.5.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baroquely* 

 
_I have large feet (11) and I'm all about Nordstrom Rack -- they have a "big size" shoe event a few times a year and buy shoes 10-13+ just for it and get a GREAT selection. I went there the other day and found like seven pairs I loved and had to whittle it down to three. If you have one nearby, get on their mailing list at a store and you'll get mail announcements. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Otherwise, the suggestion of Nordstrom is great, too! Sometimes they get pretty decent deals on the Clearance section online for shoes in sizes 10+.

Otherwise, online, zappos.com carries a lot of shoes 10+ and you can sort by size so you don't get all heartbroken when the hot heels you love only go up to a 7.5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Also Endless.com they have a decent selection of size 11 shoes and they offer free shipping. Occationally it gets bumped up to free overnight shipping.


----------



## Junkie (Feb 4, 2010)

Seriously....I'm in Canada and have always been so jealous of the US plus sized market...and so many people are complaining!

In Canada, we have Addition-Elle and Penningtons with the younger MXM Line (that Mia Tyler used to model for). We have Old Navy too, but its really touch and go for their plus sized items. The Gap carries a few larger sized jeans too. As far as I knew, Faith 21 wasn't offered here, though it might be now (from what I've heard from other bloggers). 

Zellers carries jeans up to size 20ish (that are actually nice - but the material sucks - even the denim). Their regular plus sized items are gross. And don;t even get me started on Cotton Ginny Plus - my gramma wears that stuff.

We're lucky to have Voluptuous - it has maybe 4 locations within the Greater Toronto Area, but its mostly junior plus - even their 3X seems small, especially the tops - and my boobs aren't even big! I'm only a 38 B (if that) and a size 16/18. Sucks.

We have individual retailers too - usually a family run or friend/one woman run store that only has one location (and lucky to have a functioning website as well). And most of their prices are insane.

Is all my excitement for shopping in Georgia this summer totally in the toilet now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that would be really disappointing.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_Off Boardway Shoes and get you self in good with a shoe salesman at a Nordstroms. He keeps me informed of sales and if he finds a shoe in my size that he thinks I will like he put them aside and lets me know to come in and take a look. I love my shoe guy at Nordstorms. The customer service is second to none.

*I'm a combination of alot of common fashion issues all rolled up in one package. I'm tall, busty, plus sized and have large feet. That doesn't stop me from doing my best to look my best. I just have to do research sometimes before hitting the stores*._

 
Tell me about it girl I'm a 22 with 44 D's and a size 10 in shoes get this when I first met my daughters dad almost 6 years ago I obviously had my size 10 shoes but was only a juniors 11 in jeans an a 36 B cup. 

I like torrid but only buy when they are running their clearance sale. If anyone has a dots by them cheap and cute stuff can be found also I like Deb I'm 21 so I can get away with some of the younger looking clothes. 

I bought a super cute lace overlay tube top from torrid for 14.99 clearance I love I haven't worn it cause one of my friends hurt my feelings over itshe's a 28 and shes like just because they make it in a bigger size doesnt mean you should wear it. I bought a black short sleeve cropped jacket to go over it and figured it would be ok for a night out but now its in my room still with the tags on destroying my confidence,


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Mar 3, 2010)

another place I didnt see mentioned you can't shop their site but if you have a store by you Maurices a little pricey at times but I did get a cute white top that had a lace bodice I wore for mine and my daughters pictures it was 28.00 the same top later came to torrid for 38.00


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Mar 3, 2010)

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/product.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302036849  &PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442219802&bmUID=1267655  325636

I've been wanting this top with a pair of the tattered strait legs and brittney boots I think it would be hot!!!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_I bought a super cute lace overlay tube top from torrid for 14.99 clearance I love I haven't worn it cause one of my friends hurt my feelings over itshe's a 28 and shes like just because they make it in a bigger size doesnt mean you should wear it. I bought a black short sleeve cropped jacket to go over it and figured it would be ok for a night out but now its in my room still with the tags on destroying my confidence_

 
You go ahead and wear it! If you love it , it deserves to be worn! She (your friend) was probably just jealous anyways.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_I bought a super cute lace overlay tube top from torrid for 14.99 clearance I love I haven't worn it cause one of my friends hurt my feelings over itshe's a 28 and shes like just because they make it in a bigger size doesnt mean you should wear it. I bought a black short sleeve cropped jacket to go over it and figured it would be ok for a night out but now its in my room still with the tags on destroying my confidence,_

 
no offence, but sod your friend! fair enough - some things that are made in bigger sizes really shouldn't be worn - pvc leggings for example - with my legs that would be a whole world of nasty! but a tube top? i have one of those from orrid - bright pink with butterflies on it - and it looks hot! i usually wear a little black shrug over it because i'm not a fan of the tops of my arms. but you should wear it and be happy!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Mar 6, 2010)

I think the next time I go out Im going to wear it with my holy jeans and the little crop jacket I bought to go with it. I need a night out havent had one in awhile.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 8, 2010)

yes you should! that sounds like a nice way to wear it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 seriously hun, never let people tell you that you shouldm't wear certain things. if you are happy and comfortable then who cares!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 9, 2010)

Just found this site


ASOS.com ? The Online Fashion Store
They have a cute plus line from what I can see. I believe they are UK based but they ship internationally and the shipping isnt that bad.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Mar 17, 2010)

I dont know if I mentioned if before but Dots I went up their and got a white spaghetti strap tank for 6.00 I tend to wear these under almost all my shirts and 2 other shorts one in black one in white and its ruches down the center for like 12.00 ea


----------



## elb154 (Mar 28, 2010)

I love Lane Bryant, Fashion Bug, Torrid, and JCPenneys. Starting to like Target's selection too.


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 31, 2010)

i bought a cute black dress at old navy last week.. it was like $10.50 and surprisingly trendy (most of their stuff to me is more on the classic, conservative side). i wore it to a club in atlantic city and have gotten a lot of compliments on it.


----------



## Junkie (May 29, 2010)

I found a cute summer maxi dress at Walmart...it was $25. Not bad...I'd pay around $30+ from something on eBay not including shipping. 

My "cute" finds at Walmart are few and far between.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_I found a cute summer maxi dress at Walmart...it was $25. Not bad...I'd pay around $30+ from something on eBay not including shipping. 

My "cute" finds at Walmart are few and far between._

 
I feel like last year's Walmart and Target had such a great selection... and this year it's totally blah. Too much wood beading, it's too heavy.


----------



## Junkie (Jul 13, 2010)

Do ya'll have Winners in the U.S? lol

Its like....a bargain pickers dream. I'm not really for picking (unless I'm in the mood). But the prices can be a steal sometimes.

And someone mentioned checking out a store in the U.S called Deb? Is this the brand name or a store name?


----------



## she (Jul 13, 2010)

great post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i used to be plus sized and i wore a lot of things from Lane Bryant. 

i know it's a real cheapie store but there is a place called rainbow- some of the stuff is on the hoochie side- which isn't always the worst thing!- and i shop there for tops and little things to go out in and often wish their regular stuff was as cute as the plus sized things. cheap but fun.


----------



## m_3 (Jul 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Do ya'll have Winners in the U.S? lol

Its like....a bargain pickers dream. I'm not really for picking (unless I'm in the mood). But the prices can be a steal sometimes.

And someone mentioned checking out a store in the U.S called Deb? Is this the brand name or a store name?_

 
Deb is the store name.

Winners is like TJ Maxx or Marshall's in the US I believe.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_They do have nice stuff, but overpriced IMHO_

 
After much thought, Torrid sure is hella expensive!

I just found the same skinny jeans that I bought in Torrid in Dressbarn Women~
Dressbarn sells their virtual stretch skinny jeans under the name Fade To Blue for $29.99 and Torrid sells theirs under the name Source of Wisdom for $48.00!!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_After much thought, Torrid sure is hella expensive!

I just found the same skinny jeans that I bought in Torrid in Dressbarn Women~
Dressbarn sells their virtual stretch skinny jeans under the name Fade To Blue for $29.99 and Torrid sells theirs under the name Source of Wisdom for $48.00!!



_

 
Dressbarn Women is the BEST place to go for clothing. They've got new designers working for them, and their collections are really flattering and really awesome.


----------



## m_3 (Jul 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_Dressbarn Women is the BEST place to go for clothing. They've got new designers working for them, and their collections are really flattering and really awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Really? When I think Dressbarn I think older woman. I should pay them  a visit. It's really hard finding skinny jeans that fit right.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 31, 2010)

I used to think that too, and then I went in and was very, very surprised. They're very much trying to get into a younger, edgier crowd. When you go in, don't just look at what they have on the rack, go piece by piece. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They don't have much in the way of skinny jeans, [I've never liked those personally, I feel it emphasizes the wrong places on my body] but they DO have some nice jeans and classy tops.


----------



## m_3 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks. Like many people have Torrid has some really nice stuff, but they are really expensive.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 10, 2011)

NotteRequiem said:


> They don't have much in the way of skinny jeans, [I've never liked those personally, I feel it emphasizes the wrong places on my body] but they DO have some nice jeans and classy tops.


 
	Very glad you agree ladies I used to work there and might join back one day. I will say though some things in dressbarn are at Ross, Sears, and Dillards.The plus size alittle less so but you can find things *cheaper*.

  	But yes, if you can afford it go! There are some cute dresses around the Spring and some sale dresses from Winter that are formal. As well as jeans and career pants and top and all that.

  	I will admit you have to go item-by-item to look for young things but it can be rewarding! Also ask what stores are top selling stores in your area; the more successful the store the better and younger the things!

  	And they do layaway and call for different sizes and mail them from store to store for free!

  	Also for discounts go on their facebook (they'll give 20% coupons from time to time) and print multiple coupons and if you're that in love get on the mailing list.

  	You can now shop online at Dressbarn.com too and they deliver to your house or your nearest Dressbarn store. So you can try your stuff on in store and return/exchange it right then and there.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 10, 2011)

Tat2dbeauty07 said:


> another place I didnt see mentioned you can't shop their site but if you have a store by you *Maurices* a little pricey at times but I did get a cute white top that had a lace bodice I wore for mine and my daughters pictures it was 28.00 the same top later came to torrid for 38.00


	Maurices is owned by Dressbarn as is Justice. The quality at Maurices is lower than Dressbarn.The expectations on what they want teens to pay (or at least the aesthetic atmosphere. Maurice's is quite cute inside.) is ridiculous. A $90 pair of jeans at Maurices didn't compare to this $29.99 pair that had Seven For All Mankind-ish pocket stitching on it.

  	You can find some similar accesories for cheaper like Dressbarn's jewelry hangers, Dressbarn's $19.99 in wht/blk/pnk only, Marices' $14.99 in multi colors and designs. It's just a matter of looking.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 10, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> Otherwise, online, zappos.com carries a lot of shoes 10+ and you can sort by size so you don't get all heartbroken when the hot heels you love only go up to a 7.5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
	Endless.com is Amazon.com disguised to make you pay more for two day shipping. If you look up the same shoe name/brand and sizes available you notice both sizes match exactly.

  	So you're paying more for Endless's aesthetics and what they specially try to sell, shoes and handbags.

  	Go through Amazon and you'll get free shipping and pay less.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 10, 2011)

MsWestchesterNY said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kragey*
> 
> ...



 	 I agree completely with you now, Torrid sux! The quality of clothes in there are getting to be Ross-like at deparment prices. There are few things I like anymore.


  	They're charging what they do to keep up the look of the store and license the latest music in their speakers.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 10, 2011)

My new reccomendations:


DILLIGAF said:


> They have a cute plus line from what I can see. I believe they are UK based but they ship internationally and the shipping isnt that bad.


 
	Yes. Shop either us.asos.com or asos.com and you'll see different offers for both pages CURVE collections.

  	Eshakti http://eshakti.com/ They make a style of clothing S-3X and also make cusomized versions of what they sell to customers (add sleeves, increase bust, decrease bottom, etc.

  	Forever 21's Plus Line http://www.forever21.com/category.asp?catalog_name=FOREVER21&category_name=faith_main&Page=1 The line is really good now, but my only complaint is their bottoms are still coming alittle small or either some chick beat me to the pair of 20 sizes!
  	I managed to get this cool faux leather skirt in 20 recently!


​  	We Love Colors http://welovecolors.com/Shop/PlusSizedHosiery.htm For colored tights and things

  	Yours http://www.yoursclothing.co.uk/ Just wow, alot of variety

  	Alighthttp://www.alight.com/index.html  I mostly look for dresses but there are other things


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 23, 2012)

Thought I revisit this thread since it's been dead for over a year. So many places have popped up in plus size fashion!

  	I would like to recant all good ravings about Yours clothing. If you give an item a negative review they WILL NOT post it! I can't have that.
  	Their return policy wasn't grand and neither was their quality.

  	Now the love of my life for the past year has been CityChicOnline! Australia is one lucky girl! I wish CC would plant brick and mortar stores all over the US and give Torrid a run for it's money! You are paying for quality with CC! Plus FREE SHIPPING AND RETURNS! Of course they're making up for it in the price of the item, but if you can get it on sale you're golden!

  	I bought a cotton dress from Torrid this year for $58 and it wasn't even lined! You can go to Forever 21 and get any dress with a lining! I feel like with Torrid I can only really shop there if the clearance is on clearance because then I'm getting what the clothing is actually worth and paying a fair price for the quality.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 23, 2012)

Got this amazing disco diva maxi and jacket from CC recently.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 23, 2012)

Spoke too soon! They just sent an email that they're doing 30% off sitewide!


----------



## nextolastsong (Dec 23, 2012)

I love that disco diva dress, and the moto coat. 

  	Just to throw in here, I recently ordered from ASOS, and have been very happy with my items. A year ago I had an order go very awry (it checked in to a shipping facility an hour & a half away and hadn't arrived a month later), but this order went fantastic. I don't know if they always do it, but they were offering free 2 day US shipping over $150- and their clothes are cute enough that total gets there fast.  It arrived quick, and everything measured true to chart.  I will say I have bigger legs and a smaller waist. I loved the design of their pleated leggings so I ordered in black & oxblood. They have some give and are fine in the legs but a bit big at the waist. Nothing I can't live with, it's just hard to fit around bottom heaviness. I also got the midi body-conscious dress in black & blue. For such a simple dress, it's eye catching. I had so many compliments on the blue one over the weekend. I will fuss and say a lot of time it seems the curve items aren't as "selected items" as regular sizing when it comes to their sales. The do have sales, and coupons often though.  I know the thread is US based but they got it here fast for a UK shop.  Anyone ever ordered with Dorothy Perkins? Love how classic the pieces there are, curious on quality.

  	http://us.asos.com/ASOS-CURVE-Exclusive-Pleated-Leggings/z8nvh/?iid=2691335&cid=9577&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=200&sort=-1&clr=Purple&mporgp=L0FTT1MtQ3VydmUvQVNPUy1DVVJWRS1FeGNsdXNpdmUtUGxlYXRlZC1MZWdnaW5ncy9Qcm9kLw..

  	http://us.asos.com/ASOS-CURVE-Exclusive-Body-Conscious-Tank-Dress-In-Midi-Length/yfhaa/?iid=2421314&cid=9577&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=200&sort=-1&clr=Black&mporgp=L0FTT1MtQ3VydmUvQVNPUy1DVVJWRS1FeGNsdXNpdmUtQm9keWNvbi1WZXN0LURyZXNzLUluLU1pZGktTGVuZ3RoL1Byb2Qv

  	I haven't really shopped at Torrid in a few years. Tops here & there. I became frustrated with quality as well as fit. My weight is everywhere, but I do not have as much of a lower pooch as I do bottom so a lot of jeans look like a parachute in the stomach. I also think they aren't so size conscious for a plus shop.  From what I've seen most bras end up running a 40dd at largest. That isn't exactly big and there aren't a shortage of gals with a chest.  It'd be nice if companies started seeing cup sizes over D's/DD's.  I don't find their shoes to be exactly wide width often either. My feet are chubby & wide so I often wear a 10 that needs a bit of stretching. If I have less weight on me I can get down to an 8.5/9 but their shoes don't really cater to a chubby foot. I haven't had luck with calf sizes in their boots.

  	Being almost 30 I run in to guilt issues with F21, but I do love them. Especially the things being put out lately. A lot of blazers, black/white or tan/black color palettes, studded things. I'm lucky enough to have a massive F21 shop in town that does have a good plus section (I don't think + is as all stores).

  	One of my most favorite retailers is Pinupgirlclothing.com.  I am a 2x in their sizing, and they recently started rolling out dresses in 3x/4x.  Very classy, but costly. I splurge here and there on them, but I wear the things I buy often.  They also have a community pinupgirlstyle.com where people post new or gently used items at a discount for resale.  ModeMerr.com is another shop that does some pinup plus items.  They sometimes customize, and will have coupons at key sale times of the year.  I've shopped through Alloy.com since highschool, recently got some trouser pants and tops that I love. I do think they skirt a line with age appropriate the closer to 30 I get with some things.  Victoria's Secret clothing is nice, again can be costly but they ALWAYS have coupons.  Their size range is limited to about a 16/18. Dresses often have a good bit of stretch, and with the over size sweater trend it almost adds a size to their chart.  I do 98% of my clothing purchases online because it's just hard for me to find items I like. I like funky or edgy, but also classic. I do patterns but not a bunch of crazy prints, and some shops (at least in my area) just go over kill with it.  I keep a surplus of staple items like pencil skirts, and dresses- mainly because those still fit when I fluctuate a size here or there.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 25, 2012)

nextolastsong said:


> *I love that disco diva dress, and the moto coat. *
> Thank you, I love the dress and like the coat alot.
> 
> *ASOS*
> ...


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 25, 2012)

I loving these tops from ModeMerr.com! Thanks for the shout out! Beautiful pinup styles there!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 25, 2012)

Then here's that Scuba Dress from Eloquii I was talking about.
  	http://www.eloquii.com/Floral-Scuba-Sheath-Dress/23303043,default,pd.html


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 25, 2012)

Ugh before I forget, I shopped with SimplyBe.com recently. They're based out of the UK. Not the best experience.

  	What first?:


 		Pretty expensive 	
 		When they have a sale and ask you to enter a code, you can only enter it once on your account. So if you decide later in the day that you want to purchase more, you can't use the coupon again. 	
 		Quality varies and photos aren't that accurate 	
 		Whatever you order comes directly from the UK. So if you wish to return it it's going back to a warehouse in the UK. They do have return labels. 	
 		They have a US based customer call center but seriously no US warehouse? What's the point?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 25, 2012)

So I have an H&M that just opened on Black Friday just an hour away from me. I have yet to visit but I know H&M has been experimenting with Plus Size Clothing *very, very slowly*. Apparently this year is the first time they put H&M + clothing in US stores (without an announcement about I might add). I just checked for any plus clothing online and there are 2 basic shirts up there in the plus section. :/  You can't even order them. *Anyone had a taste of H&M +?*


  	http://www.hm.com/us/subdepartment/LADIES?Nr=4294928449


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 25, 2012)

Hey I'd really like to rev up this thread! I'm going to post some pieces from my plus size closet! I'd love it if others did too! It would be a really good way to learn what's out there, who makes it, and where to get it.


----------



## nextolastsong (Dec 28, 2012)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> So I have an H&M that just opened on Black Friday just an hour away from me. I have yet to visit but I know H&M has been experimenting with Plus Size Clothing *very, very slowly*. Apparently this year is the first time they put H&M + clothing in US stores (without an announcement about I might add). I just checked for any plus clothing online and there are 2 basic shirts up there in the plus section. :/ You can't even order them. *Anyone had a taste of H&M +?* http://www.hm.com/us/subdepartment/LADIES?Nr=4294928449


  I use to have 2 H&M dresses one a 12 one a 14. I think the only reason I managed in to them was because they were intended to be a slightly oversized cut. I've gone to shops in Atlanta, only one with an offensively small plus department. A lot of the product was basics or business casual. It makes me fussy because there is such on point fashion items in regular sizing that it feels the plus department was just put in to make someone feel like they did the right thing. There are enough companies doing plus on trend I'm ok with not giving them my money.   A PS on pinupgirl and modemerr. Keep them on Facebook, they'll do discount codes! PUG is costly (it hurts me every time I buy right in the wallet!), but the quality is impeccable. Out of everything I've bought over 8 years, I've either sold my pieces or worn them until I need to replace them (fabric discoloration issues- armpit/neck line areas common stuff!). I have not had an issue with 3 wears and something rips or frays. For that reason, and the style I will continue buying from them when possible. They have a steep return policy which would normally make me fussy, but truth is I've maybe returned items from 2 orders. They're really spot on and the community is helpful too.  Not US but Lady V London also does classic vintage dress cuts in great patterns. Not the cheapest dresses but they're great about sales you just have to stalk them


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 28, 2012)

Anyone shopped Fashion to Figure?
  	Lord NYC and NJ you're so lucky!
  	http://www.fashiontofigure.com/#


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 28, 2012)

They have stores in the NY/NJ area? I'll be checking this one out in Feb then.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 29, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> They have stores in the NY/NJ area? I'll be checking this one out in Feb then.


	Yep, they have 3. And now they're moving into Maryland!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 29, 2012)

If anyone like petticoats and pinup or just plain indie produced pin-up mainstream clothing I hear good things about dominodollhouse. I've only ever bought and return the velvet biker jacket and bought an over-sized blue blouse with giant white polkadots.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow! Apparently London had its first Plus Size Fashion Week(end) earlier this December! They'll be having another event February 15th & 16th!
  	http://www.lpsfw.com/


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 29, 2012)

Anyone shopped this indie start up Mynt 1792? I heard they've been at Plus Size Fashion Week in the USA multiple times and have a good rep with pants and jackets.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 30, 2012)

Any fashion blogs anyone subscribes to? So far I'm subbed to:
  	http://thecurvyfashionista.mariedenee.com/
  	http://fromthereztothecity.blogspot.com/
  	http://www.fashionhayley.com/
  	http://fat-aus.com/
  	http://www.gabifresh.com/


----------



## nextolastsong (Dec 31, 2012)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Anyone fashion blogs anyone subscribes to? So far I'm subbed to:
> http://thecurvyfashionista.mariedenee.com/
> http://fromthereztothecity.blogspot.com/
> http://www.fashionhayley.com/
> ...


  	Check out fuller figure fuller bust. I follow her on Facebook mostly but there's a blog too! She reviews a lot of undergarments, but also does blogging with some lines that have extended sizes.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 3, 2013)

If you are looking for a plus sized blogger I would LOVE to suggest girlwithcurves. trust me you will love it!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 3, 2013)

nextolastsong said:


> Check out fuller figure fuller bust. I follow her on Facebook mostly but there's a blog too! She reviews a lot of undergarments, but also does blogging with some lines that have extended sizes.


	Oh I like her! Vavavoom!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 5, 2013)

Forgot to throw out the obvious, please check out Plus Size Model Magazine!
  	http://www.facebook.com/plusmodelmag?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 6, 2013)

GabbiFresh just rec'd her. Not bad!
  	http://www.margieplus.com/


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow it's been a hot minute! So I found out about this last minute so if the leg of the tour skipped you, sorry.
  	Full Figured Fashion Week 2013 is currently doing a casting call!
  	This Sunday I'll be trying out in San Antonio, TX! If's you're 5'8" and over and a size 14-20 you qualify to try out!
  	More info: http://fffweek.com/2013/casting


----------



## anhngo (Mar 18, 2013)

Lane Bryant !!! a very nice plus size brand with almost all types of fashion


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 1, 2013)

Omg! I made it!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 1, 2013)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Then here's that Scuba Dress from Eloquii I was talking about.
> http://www.eloquii.com/Floral-Scuba-Sheath-Dress/23303043,default,pd.html


	Omg! This dress went on MEGA SALE! From $100 something to $38.99 now!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 5, 2013)

No wonder my dress was on sale Eloquii is going out of business!
  	http://racked.com/archives/2013/03/29/the-limited-shutters-that-plussized-fashion-line-you-didnt-even-know-they-had.php


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 5, 2013)

Just a reason to grab what you can while you still can. I'm heading to the site now!!!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 5, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> Just a reason to grab what you can while you still can. I'm heading to the site now!!!


	I know but it's just sad.  It speaks once again about ignoring the plus size industry.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 6, 2013)

Well what's everyone buying from Eloquii? I'm hoping all this fits well or I'm doing a lot of altering.
  	I got:

  	Thigh Slimmers x 2 Black and Beige



  	Classic Leggings




  	Curvy Fit Cropped Pant




  	Blk Denim Leggings (Skinny Jeans)




  	Chevron Button Front Top




  	Status Zip Back Tank




  	Status Print Tee




  	Plaid Graphic Tunic Sweater




  	Long Sleeve Crew Neck Tee  x 3 in Grey, White, and Black




  	Floral Scuba Sheath Dress



  	Side Slit Illusion Skirt


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 6, 2013)

Regret not getting this from citychic but feel like I could make it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 7, 2013)

that's so cute!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 7, 2013)

thank you for this thread, I've discovered some sites/blogs I didn't know about.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 7, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> thank you for this thread, I've discovered some sites/blogs I didn't know about.


	No prob, I feel like there should be at least one thread on here doing so.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 7, 2013)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Regret not getting this from citychic but feel like I could make it.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 11, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Prettypackages* 





	I probably couldn't! Lol I'll give myself any excuse to not regret skipping on it!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 11, 2013)

honestly, you could probably make the skirt part and get a tank top.  I bet that's a simple pattern.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 11, 2013)

for shizz and giggles I googled it...  LOOK  

http://asmallsnippet.com/2011/09/wanna-make-dress.html


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 11, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> If you are looking for a plus sized blogger I would LOVE to suggest girlwithcurves. trust me you will love it!


  	omg she is sexy, I love her hair.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 12, 2013)

I ordered from Eloquii. It's a shame that it takes a closing sale to make me do so, but I found their items way too pricey to begin with. That said I got 2 peplum jackets, a dress, a belt and a white tweed jacket. I'm just hoping it all fits when it gets here. I can fit XL in the normal Limited clothing so I got 16 in Eloquii in the hopes that I would have to take things in a bit. Let you know when it all gets here.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 14, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> I ordered from Eloquii. *It's a shame that it takes a closing sale to make me do so, but I found their items way too pricey to begin with*. That said I got 2 peplum jackets, a dress, a belt and a white tweed jacket. I'm just hoping it all fits when it gets here. I can fit XL in the normal Limited clothing so I got 16 in Eloquii in the hopes that I would have to take things in a bit. Let you know when it all gets here.


  	Ditto. Just too expensive for common wardrobe staples.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 14, 2013)

Got all of my Eloquii stuff and it fits! Although must say the Scuba dress is disappointing! The black material is like some downgraded Ponte material.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (May 13, 2013)

Very interesting, Hot Topic was bought recently and Torrid is getting ready to compete! As is Fashion to Figure it seems!
  	http://on.wsj.com/17m262m

 [h=2]Plus-Sized Retailers Gain Growing Investor Interest[/h]  	By Jonathan Shieber

  	There is a growing interest among private equity firms in companies servicing North America’s bigger consumers.
  	While Abercrombie & Fitch Co. drew fire last week for its chief executive’s 2006 comments on selling to America’s larger consumers, some private equity investors are embracing the trend.
  	In March, Sycamore Partners bought Hot Topic Inc. in a $600 million take-private acquisition. According to people with knowledge of that deal, while its signature Hot Topic stores are the company’s most recognizable, the deal was made so that Sycamore could grow the company’s Torrid subsidiary, a retailer focused on plus-size sales.
  	The Torrid business responds to rising consumer demand from the growing overweight population in the U.S., said the person familiar with the deal.
  	“Right now it’s a very small business within this company. It’s 190 stores, [but] looking at the competitors in the marketplace it could be substantially larger,” the person said.
  	Earlier, in February, a new private equity firm formed under the auspices of Perella Weinberg Partners invested in B. Lane Inc., a plus size fashion retailer doing business as Fashion to Figure.
  	New York-based PWP Growth Equity invested alongside other firms in an $18.2 million equity financing for the plus-sized retailer, according to a filing with the Securities and Exchange Commission.
  	Finally, late last year, the U.S.-based private equity arm of Australian investment manager QIC invested in OneStopPlus, a plus-sized women’s retailer, according to a report in the Wall Street Journal.
  	Boston-based Charlesbank Capital Partners and Webster Capital had acquired a stake in the business in December for $525 million, and Australia’s QIC came on as a co-underwriter for Webster Capital in the investment.
  	OneStopPlus has exposure to the growth in North America’s online consumer behavior, and the region’s overweight, aging population, the Journal reported in March.
  	According to data compiled by OneStopPlus ‘s new owners, sales to North America’s overweight population could be worth $17 billion, with 66% of all adults now considered overweight. That figure that is expected to grow to 74% by 2019.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (May 13, 2013)

Great news! Re/Dress is going to reopen a brick and mortar store by the end of the year. Unfortunately not back in Brooklyn but perhaps in Cleveland. Ohio. *shrugs*
  	The website will be up the 20th of this month! I honestly didn't know Re/Dress was doing a fund raiser for a new location. Was really hoping they'd have a store open in Brooklyn before I made it down to Full Figured Fashion Week.
  	Source: http://www.redressnyc.com/


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (May 13, 2013)

If you haven't, BUY THIS THING! It's so sexy! I'll admit my butt makes the skirt rise when I have to sit and I gotta keep adjust to get it down but otherwise it wins! I'm a size 20/22 in bottoms.


Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Side Slit Illusion Skirt


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (May 13, 2013)

Oh man FFF week just made a post about what to wear to Curves @ Sea -- an all white party! :/ They just mentioned 2 asos dresses as suggestions!
  	Source:http://www.fffweek.com/2013/fffweek-2013-fashion-check-list-part-two





  	I didn't buy either but I did buy a cheesecloth maxi from asos. Here's hoping my accessories help me to stand out. *Think I can dress this up enough? Have accessory suggestions Specktraites?*


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (May 20, 2013)

Not sure how long ago it was but unflattering commentary from the CEO of Abercrombie and Fitch caused an uproar. He essentially said fat people are disgusting and that withholding their sizes retains the A&F image.

  	So one blogger did the most awesome thing. Please read up on her post about the numerous photos she sent to the CEO and see more of the photos by following the link.
  	Source: http://www.themilitantbaker.com/2013/05/to-mike-jeffries-co-abercrombie-fitch.html


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (May 29, 2013)

Wow I'm late: so Fatkini gate is back. [Note: I call it Fatkini because Gabi herself refers to these as fatkinis but if you're uncomfy with that, these are plainly plus size bikinis.] GabiFresh didn't wear a bikini again, instead she launched a collection with Swim for All. Collections pretty cute all though I could pass on the one piece.
  	http://www.swimsuitsforall.com/browse/searchResult.php?goSearch=Y&searchKeyword=Gabifresh&search-submit=Submit+Query

  	The most popular item which a lot of people ordered and sold out in hours was this Galaxy Fatkini.
  	http://shine.yahoo.com/healthy-living/-fatkini--sells-out--why-the-plus-size-swimsuit-is-summer-s-hottest-190800093.html

  	I'll be honest, and I'm plus-sized here, a lot people aren't pulling these off. :/


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (May 30, 2013)

Dammit F21! These suits keep coming and selling out before I can even see them on the F21 site! People are rocking them out! I'm gonna have to find this thing in person!




  	Source: http://thoughtsbyayoungmother.tumblr.com/post/51785066500







  	Source: http://nataliemeansnice.tumblr.com/post/51764752979/today-has-been-a-stellar-mail-day-got-my


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (May 30, 2013)

I'm late to plus model Tess Munster, Bikini by Black Cat Bikinis
  	Source: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=463399003685810&set=a.184618038230576.51651.184614634897583&type=3&theater


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (May 30, 2013)

I'm loving all these Bikini bottoms especially the polka dot!
  	Source:https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151438743263723&set=a.10150603620778723.387160.236993823722&type=3&theater


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (May 30, 2013)

As pretentious as Modcloth has maintained to be, they have cute plus size suits this year!
  	(God if I could sew.)


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (May 30, 2013)

Source:http://monifc.com/swimwear.html

  	Of course these nearly soldout, dammit.











  	This is a pretty cool one


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (May 30, 2013)

Loving the swim bottoms!
Rue107


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (May 30, 2013)

She DIYed her own Fatkini!
  	Source: http://ccaseycakes.tumblr.com/post/51691777591/so-im-pretty-content-with-the-way-it-came-out


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (May 30, 2013)

Pinupgirlclothing makes this Werk


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (May 31, 2013)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


>


  	This didn't initially arrive in the mail. This would be the 3rd garment in less than a year that my post office "lost" but "delivered." I really do suspect theft. Anywho, Asos sent me a replacement and wow, the size 18 is big in the bust! This dress is pretty casual hope I can fit in. I just wanna keep cool!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 4, 2013)

Instructables prevails!
  	http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Sew-a-Vintage-Style-High-Waist-Bikini/


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 9, 2013)

The bottom is not high enough for me personally but if you're looking for one, Walmart is selling a fatkini of sorts.
  	Edit: This swimsuit comes in 3-4 other patterns and it's on clearance for $25!
  	Source:http://meganxmas.tumblr.com/post/52271031558





  	Source: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Suddenly-Slim-by-Catalina-Women-s-Plus-Size-Retro-Slimming-High-Waisted-Bikini-Two-Piece-Swimsuit/22403041








  	Source:http://ohmymaryann.tumblr.com/post/52363060173/i-found-it-the-perfect-suit-two-more-in




  	Source:http://cupcakevandorn.tumblr.com/post/52365167162/excited-to-bust-out-my-fatkini-this-weekend-at




  	Source:http://amburgerlar.tumblr.com/post/52354013844/yay-my-new-bikini-came-today-i-love-it-i-got


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 9, 2013)

Not gonna lie, I think we all could make this skirt. I literally went to hancocks fabric and they had a free pattern for this exact skirt. :/ Now those jeffrey campbells I know I can't make lol.
  	Source: http://www.dominodollhouse.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=668


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 9, 2013)

DIY High-Waisted Success
  	Source:http://bowlersandbuttons.tumblr.com/post/7268428863/adventures-in-swimwear-diy-high-waist-bikini


----------



## JaMK (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks for posting.  I think this style looks sooooooo flattering..especially if you have small waist and shorter curvier legs.  The blog post has inspired me to try this but I've never sewed much like at all...


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 21, 2013)

Me neither girl.  I've been on pinterest lately gathering some posts and videos to help with making a fatkini suit. And I learned a lot!  I would say the most important thing to do to learn to sew is sewing something, anything. And not caring about it being perfect.  Before I left to model in NYC, I transformed a pair of skinny jeans that fit me baggy in the waist to a denim maxi  acid~ish wash skirt.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Learn how to sew a tote bag or something. Or take an article of clothing you care nothing about and alter it. Once you do one thing, you will do others with less anxiety.  Then do research and learn about different sewing foots! I was viewing a set of sewing/pressure feet on Amazon and didn't know what they were for. I found this youtube channel, SewingPartsOnline, and that ultimately blew my mind and proved to me that you don't have to have all these tricks.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 21, 2013)

And $25 on clearance!
  	Source: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Suddenly-Slim-by-Catalina-Women-s-Plus-Size-Slimming-One-Piece-Shirred-Halter-Swimsuit/22403085





  	Source: http://ameliabutter.tumblr.com/post/55280211781/dudes-one-of-my-babein-insta-friends-tipped-me


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 21, 2013)

***So I’ll note I haven’t made anything yet, I’m waiting on a walking foot and still looking for a pattern to base my bottoms off of. I wanted to just take a pair of undies that fit well and use them as a base but I want something more from scratch. Plus before I even make this thing, I want to make it with t-shirts since they stretch to a degree and since I don’t feel like buying testing materials like muslin.***

 	 		So here’s what I’ve discovered so far researching how to make one:

*1.* First things first, you need to learn to sew or alter something. Just dive in and start doing it. I went on threadbanger and turned some pants into a skirt. I learned how to roll my own hem, got used to threading my machine, and overall getting comfortable with my machine and pace.
*2.* Next, you’ll need a walking or rooting foot. Swim material is super slippery and will give you hell without one of these. Just get one. Go on youtube and see why they are necessary I recommend SewingPartsOnline’s channel.
*3. *You’ll need ballpoint sewing needles and pins. They don’t rip your stretchy material to shreds like regular needles do. Regular needles slice and cut on stretchy fabric. Ballpoint needles are rounded at the tip to slip between threads.
*4. *Use a zig-zag stitch or else the stitch you make will pull right out. A Zig zag stitch allows stretch material to still stretch.
*5.*Lingerie and Swimsuit tutorials seem interchangeable to each other. If you see a tut for high waisted panties you can use it for high waisted swim bottoms. Look at this *http://tinyurl.com/d3hgu2x*
*6.* Get on Pinterest. The amount of tutorials I saw there defeats using a search engine. What you don’t know, someone else knows and was kindly enough to share. The Renaissance was amazing because people could share their knowledge in print but were limited by geography, Pinterest is amazing because people can do the same digitally and aren’t limited by anything.

 	 		Here are some helpful links to help you get a better idea of how to make your fatkini, rather than putting down a chunk for something you’ll be wearing a few times a year. I found all these through Pinterest, seriously get on it if you haven’t. Good luck!

*Sewing Velveteen Bottoms*

*How to sew shorts and/or bikini bottom*

*High Waist Bikini Bottom Tut*
http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Sew-a-Vintage-Style-High-Waist-Bikini/
*High Panty Tut*
http://www.blogforbettersewing.com/2012/08/detour-into-panty-land.html
*Adding Cups to a Swimsuit*
http://seekatesew.com/add-bra-cups-to-a-shelf-lined-swimsuit/
*Diy Bustier top*
http://kochammameichlebzesmalcem.blogspot.com.au/2012/04/diy-gorset.html
*Making a Bra (this could be your bikini top)*
http://www.leenas.com/English/sew_bra.html
*Making a Bra and Tap Pants to match*
http://afewthreadsloose.blogspot.com/2011/11/lingerie-sew-along-everything-you-need.html
 	 		Also look for tuts on leggings. The only difference is a lining, short legs, and elastic on the leg openings.


----------



## JaMK (Jul 22, 2013)

wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	so cool.  Thanks for all this info. I'm going to start getting familiar with the stuff you mentioned.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 22, 2013)

JaMK said:


> wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Sure thing!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow! Let me throw out some love for Old Navy Sweet Heart (SH) Skinnies and Bootleg jeans! I didn't intend to but I was around an Old Navy and thought they might offer some cheap workout clothing. Wouldn't you know, I walk in and the SH, Flirt, and Diva styles are on Super Sale for $15 each this past Saturday (they have them for $19 online right now)! Me and Old Navy's Denim Section have never been on good terms. I don't shop there often enough to want to try their denim and a middleschool experience of trying to squeeze into a pair of pants and having them R-I-P on me was a factor also. I bought 6 pairs, 2 bootleg and 4 skinnies, to supply me for the year. If you are honest about your thighs, no matter what size, you know they rub together and ruin your jeans with all the friction. I live in my jeans and I have to replace them so often. If the sale wasn't around, I would be going back to school with thigh holes.

  	Also, though I met the very end of their in-store size spectrum, I was able to fit the SH. They were all size 20. The SH line of denim isn't even offered in plus sizes online. So wow, just wow. It's odd because the SH is specifically made to fit large thighs and hips and small waists. They are the jean meant for curvy girls.

  	Edit: This reminds that I need to take photo of a some jeans multiple retailers have been peddling for under different labels and prices. The give away is that they all have a big ole' sticker on them that says "virtual stretch."


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Aug 19, 2013)

YES! Not for $90 but still amazing! Although they are having a 25% flash sale today only!

  	Source: http://www.torrid.com/torrid/NewArrivals/Halloween/Disney+Ursula+Costume+Dress-10038205.jsp


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 19, 2013)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Edit: This reminds that I need to take photo of a some jeans multiple retailers have been peddling for under different labels and prices. The give away is that they all have a big ole' sticker on them that says "virtual stretch."


  	yes do it!!!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Aug 20, 2013)

UH OH! City Chic made a USA Customer FB page!!  They're giving us an exclusive 20% off too! And the banner includes cities like New York and Los Angeles on it! Could this mean City Chic stores are coming to the US!? BIG MAYBE! They recently planted a store in South Africa and Johannesburg is in South Africa!
  	https://www.facebook.com/citychicusa


----------



## Boasorte (Aug 20, 2013)

Whoa I can't believe this thread is still going. I just got a notification for this thread, haven't posted in here since 2010! I like your skirt above, GG. I need to invest in a sewing machine and teach myself how to sew.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Aug 29, 2013)

Tim Gunn being amazing! He talks about how sizing needs to change to be more accurate to stop plus size persecution.
  	http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/08/23/tim-gunn-size_n_3799450.html?utm_hp_ref=style&ir=Style


----------



## monster girl (Aug 29, 2013)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Tim Gunn being amazing! He talks about how sizing needs to change to be more accurate to stop plus size persecution. http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/08/23/tim-gunn-size_n_3799450.html?utm_hp_ref=style&ir=Style


  Hey Goat Goat ;} yeah I love tim gunn I watch project runway every week & he is just so real & caring , he actually cares about people unlike most of the designers design for a size 2 girl, he cares for the people that have to wear 2X there are hardly any good designs out there for plus size people & it's just sad I ordered a cute sequin skirt from MARK (I am new to selling avon & MARK) I get it & I was all excited to try it on. It was supost to be size XXL well let's put it this way it would fit a size MED- LRG LOL I was so sad :'(


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Aug 29, 2013)

City Chic Online is having a 40% sale this weekend starting today! Get it girls!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Aug 30, 2013)

Sewing is liberation!
  	http://www.theguardian.com/fashion/frocks-and-frou-frou/2013/aug/29/learning-to-sew-fashion-self-confidence


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Aug 30, 2013)

I want to make these for myself, seriously.
  	http://www.theguardian.com/fashion/frocks-and-frou-frou/2013/jul/29/thighs-cure-chub-rub-chafe


----------



## Boasorte (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm trying to get into sewing. I was considering paying for classes but remembered I have people who can teach me. All I need is to buy the machine and supples and get going!


----------



## Jenna463 (Nov 19, 2013)

I am Plus size so i can wear pretty plus size dresses.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 21, 2013)

Shopping for a white dress this time of year. - _ -


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 22, 2013)

My fave virtual store is having their Black Friday Sale already!


----------



## Mercury713 (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 





  Oh wow! I like that one piece. I only have 2 that I like and that is a definite buy. The only other place that has some nice plus size swimsuits that I like is Swimspot. I go there all the time to get new swimwear with the coupons at http://www.growingdeals.com/swim-spot-coupons/ and I get a really good deal on some fabulous one pieces.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 29, 2013)

Torrid is having 40% regular merch and 50% off clearance for Black Friday sitewide and in store!




  I went early tonight as soon as my mall opened at 8pm. Online I ranted.






  "Sorry but the only good time to shop at Torrid and pay what the clothes are actually worth quality wise, is Black Friday this year. 40% off reg price AND 50% off clearance. Last year, they waited the day after BF to have that deal! I went on their facebook and said how they missed an obvious opportunity to cash in and also give plus women and girls a refuge during the shopping pseudo holiday! I got bashed my Torrid loyalists who apparently haven’t explored anything more than Walmart, Cato, Avenue and Lane Bryant for their clothing options. Really sad when you encounter the shopping illiterate. Low and behold, Torrid made sure to capitalize on the obvious this year. SMH. You’re getting better Torrid but you’ll still never be CC.
   So waded through the crap of clearance and ended up getting the polka dot top! I really dig it. Then I zeroed in on the beetlejuice peplum blouse I saw online and then bumped into the ivory version of the black lace cowboy shirt I already owned and loved. Then after almost calling it quits I wander and find this sweet camo cardi. I usually hate camo too. I usually wear a 1 in tops but I found, like I usually do, that you have to go up to get a good boyfriend cardi fit. Ended up with a 3 in the cardi and it fit like a glove!
  Also let me say how disappointed I am with Torrid that that discontinued their military discount toward dependents and retired military.
  And is it me? Or does Torrid use a lot of cheap ponte fabric on everything? I swear I was gonna go for this floral blazer until I saw ponte was part of the underside of the sleeve. Ponte pills like hell. Why would you put it on the underarm portion?"


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 29, 2013)

(I'll hyperlink the images to the sites.)

  Then City Chic Online is having another sitewide Black Friday 50% special thingy! They tend to sneak new merch onto this sales so keep your eyes peeled!




  I think Evans is having a deal.




  Ashley Stewart too. 50% sitewide.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 29, 2013)

Asos isn't doing much other than doing a one time 20% code at checkout.

  Domino Dollhouse is doing the same a 25% off code.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 30, 2013)

Great list of Black Friday Retailers still trucking with deal! http://www.plus-model-mag.com/2013/11/plus-size-fashion-sale-round-up-the-black-friday-edition/


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm praying these knee high boots fit. We need Addition Elle's in the US!
  Source: http://www.additionelle.com/candace-high-boot-with-metal-cap/723937,default,pd.html?dwvar_723937_color=black&start=5&cgid=AE-Accessories-Shoes


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 3, 2013)

Uk site does a soft launch of plus size line
  Source: http://nadiaaboulhosn.tumblr.com/post/68893283827/you-guys-im-happy-to-inform-you-that-this-just


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 3, 2013)

Simply Be has lived to disappoint me and now they had this stunner a few days ago or shall I say 22 hours ago. Just saw this post by gabifresh and I knew the dress had to be mine.
  Source: http://www.gabifresh.com/2013/12/party-on.html




  But of course was soldout in my size. If you're a size 10 or 12 have at it, they're still doing 50% off sitewide.
  Source:http://www.simplybe.com/ax-paris-curve/ax-paris-sequin-bodycon-dress/invt/sl016gw/


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 3, 2013)

And dying...
  Source: http://www.nadiaaboulhosn.com/2013/12/sequin-mermaid.html


----------



## GoldenGirl (Dec 3, 2013)

ASOS had 30% off yesterday, not sure if the code still works.  It was gimmemore.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 3, 2013)

GoldenGirl said:


> ASOS had 30% off yesterday, not sure if the code still works.  It was gimmemore.


And that sucks! Because during Thanksgiving I bought stuff at 20%! Geez!


----------



## Jenna463 (Dec 4, 2013)

*Plus Size Dresses*

I am plus size and also have a dark complexion . Which white will work for my skin tone and where can i purchase my plus size dresses?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 7, 2013)

Jenna463 said:


> I am plus size and also have a dark complexion . Which white will work for my skin tone and where can i purchase my plus size dresses?


Any white should work for you. White is like black. It's black and white, lol. It's the most basic of neutrals because it is also on the end of the color spectrum. In my opinion more black people need to wear white because the contrast in skin color and garment color is sharp.   Well as for places to get one, I would suggest checking that link I posted for Black Friday sales presented by Plus Model Mag. They have a large list of websites.  For immediate places to look, check Target, Macy's, Dillard's, JCP, Cato, Torrid, Lane Bryant, Maurices, and Dressbarn. Good luck!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 8, 2013)

Oooohoooohhooooohhhhhh!   I got the sequin dress from Simply Be right now! They have 18s in stock!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 15, 2013)

Loving these knee high Candance boots from Addition Elle!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 18, 2013)

Asos is having 50% and it includes select Asos curve items! Go, go, go!

  Simplybe is taking $75 off orders of a $150 or more TODAY ONLY.


----------



## Beryl (Dec 18, 2013)

I got some nice clothes in Macy's in New York long time ago. All the big department stores have plus sizes.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 18, 2013)

Beryl said:


> I got some nice clothes in Macy's in New York long time ago. All the big department stores have plus sizes.


That's because you were in New York, and I'm assuming it was the really big one that is a whole block right?  God, if I film myself going through a Macys in Texas. The Plus size section is a "WOMANS" section and everything in it looks like you're going to a retirement home prom.


----------



## Beryl (Dec 18, 2013)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> That's because you were in New York, and I'm assuming it was the really big one that is a whole block right?  God, if I film myself going through a Macys in Texas. The Plus size section is a "WOMANS" section and everything in it looks like you're going to a retirement home prom.


  I was there in 1981 ! And yes it was the big Macy's whole block. My first travel in NY a long time ago.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 24, 2013)

City Chic Online is doing 50% off everything! It's a Christmas Miracle! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 25, 2013)

Evans is going up to 50% off on sale items
Addition Elle is doing 50% off sale items and 20% off regular items
Simply Be still having a up 50% off sale on their site


----------



## ladymeag (Jan 6, 2014)

Is it just me or is there another lull in plus-size fashion, again? It seemed like for a little while there we had a lot of indie designers and lines popping up, some mid-range lines that weren't owned by Charming Shoppes or Lane Bryant or absorbed into the OneStopPlus Redcats mess. Now, I feel like I'm back to the same four options and am missing the more fashionable looks. Mid-winter slump or bigger trend in plus sizes?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 25, 2014)

So seems City Chic Online has created a section for stuff so out of season and unmoving it cannot be in the sale section anymore. They're calling it "The Outlet."

  Snagged this dress that was around for a short time during the holidays and it appears to be back in full stock for $29.99 today! My first little red dress! I feel like I have lovely date nights coming up in February can't wait to break it out!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 25, 2014)

ladymeag said:


> Is it just me or is there another lull in plus-size fashion, again? It seemed like for a little while there we had a lot of indie designers and lines popping up, some mid-range lines that weren't owned by Charming Shoppes or Lane Bryant or absorbed into the OneStopPlus Redcats mess. Now, I feel like I'm back to the same four options and am missing the more fashionable looks. Mid-winter slump or bigger trend in plus sizes?


I've been clueless if we have.


----------



## ladymeag (Jan 26, 2014)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> I've been clueless if we have.


Where are you finding your inspired, fashion-forward clothes these days, if I may ask? I'm wondering if I'm just missing somewhere great to shop in the US24-range.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 26, 2014)

ladymeag said:


> Where are you finding your inspired, fashion-forward clothes these days, if I may ask? I'm wondering if I'm just missing somewhere great to shop in the US24-range.


I'm hope I'm not giving the impression that my closet is brimming but there are clothes on the floor, so I guess that makes me a clothes mini-pony? lol. In all honesty, CC makes up 40% of my closet, torrid follows with 20% and the rest is a mismash of things from Target, Walmart,  Forever21, online plus retailers I hear about through bloggers, Bargain shops, and thrifting goodwill or my mom's closet. The only inspired pieces I have are ones I've DIY'd honestly. I bleached a black V-neck from my fashion organization on campus, removed the bodice from an 80s style dress I had sworn to hem the skirt of but did not, and a pair of dark wash high-high waisted jeans that I converted into a long skirt that I then bleached. I feel unique as long as it is something no one else has or is wearing. I tend to layer a lot and have tons of accessories that change my look.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 21, 2014)

And Eloquii is back!
  Source: http://www.eloquii.com/


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 27, 2014)

Have I ever remarked on how warm and soft We Love Colors tights are? I wear C/D in the Nylon/ Lycra tights. They come all the way up. My thighs are not a stopping point lol. Bazillions of colors too! I really wish they would get the printed tights and lycra ones in plus sizes, ugh.
  Source: http://www.welovecolors.com/Shop/PlusSizeNylonLycraTights.htm#


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 27, 2014)

Got an email saying City Chic was now available online through Nordstrom! Interesting development! Some of the items on the Nordies site are discounted when they are not on the CC site too.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 28, 2014)

now tht is interesting... 

  I kinda feel duped/misled by eloquii...   still can't wait to try their new stuff.  hopefully the quality is better.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 4, 2014)

How did this skip my mind? I WON this swimsuit!!! I haven't had a good swimsuit in years!!

  It shipped yesterday! I'm so over the moon! I'll have something awesome to wear for spring break!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 4, 2014)

Source: http://jezebel.com/the-mysterious-disappearance-of-targets-plus-size-sect-1535188141

  I do not shop Target's plus size line but Jezebel posted that the Target plus size line has all gone on clearance and that they're revamping it.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Mar 20, 2014)

If you're looking for some boho plus-sized clothes AND you can spend some money, Free People is great.  They don't have plus sizes, but their clothes run so large that you can find a lot of things that fit.  They have very casual items and very nice evening dresses, too.   Www.freepeople.com


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 24, 2014)

Get it girls! And the new swimwear is discounted as well!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 24, 2014)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Get it girls! And the new swimwear is discounted as well!


  what store is this?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 25, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> what store is this?


Sorry! http://www.citychiconline.com/


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 30, 2014)

Do I dare apply? A Torrid store is opening up in the Tanger Outlets mall in San Marcos!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 16, 2014)

So my local Target got their plus size section back, all the Pure Energy collection....





  Target got the revamped Pure Energy line in. It’s alright. The swimsuits were hit and miss. A few suits are missing the youthful element. Saw a few cute swimsuits. Was disappointed with the quality of other things. They seriously couldn’t make a real blazer. IT was a ponte one. And the work pants came in 27 inch inseams. Though I like they’re doing inseams now maybe carry more than one?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 16, 2014)

Wish my tummy was a tad flatter, this is adorable!
  Source: http://www.citychiconline.com/swim/jamaica-one-piece.html


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 16, 2014)

Uh Oh! Gabifresh has a new swimline out!
  Source: http://www.swimsuitsforall.com/Swim-Sexy-Swimwear-Shops-L


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 17, 2014)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> So my local Target got their plus size section back, all the Pure Energy collection....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  27 inch inseams!!!! WTF!!! I'm a 16 that's 5'10" Do you have any idea how stupid I would looking in dress pants that only have a 27 inch inseam?!






 On the bright side that could be money spent somewhere else.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 29, 2014)

Last fall was rocking a warm weather crop top I made myself by removing it from the bodice of a fug 80s dress. Any of yah'll taking the crop-top plunge this spring and summer? Saw a little thing in Fashionista about a size 12 girl saying she found a way to wear one by obviously wearing something high-waisted.

  Source: http://fashionista.com/2014/04/crop-top-size-12#awesm=~oCPE5ommH2ewZr


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 29, 2014)

her outfit was cute... I will not be until I'm a size 12 LOL.


----------



## NaomiH (May 1, 2014)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Do I dare apply? A Torrid store is opening up in the Tanger Outlets mall in San Marcos!


  I work like 5 minutes away from there!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (May 12, 2014)

City Chic is having 50% off everything _AGAIN_! http://www.citychiconline.com/
  Get yourself something pretty!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 13, 2014)

I've never ordered from them. Is the quality nice? sizing accurate?


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 13, 2014)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Uh Oh! Gabifresh has a new swimline out! Source: http://www.swimsuitsforall.com/Swim-Sexy-Swimwear-Shops-L


I want this swim suit!


----------



## User38 (May 13, 2014)

it's beautiful.. !


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (May 14, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I've never ordered from them. Is the quality nice? sizing accurate?


Way better than Torrid's and the sizing is accurate 90% of the time.

  I enjoy the quality a lot! Torrid makes you shift through piles of their crap to find quality. I know when I buy a dress from CCO it at least comes with a lining.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (May 14, 2014)

Eloquii is having a flash sale on tops and jewelry for 40% off
  http://www.eloquii.com/40topsjewelry


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (May 15, 2014)

I ordered my CCO stuff the day before yesterday and then it came today! Everything's so beautiful!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (May 15, 2014)

Some of my CCO stuff that came today! And remember shipping is free no matter when, what, or how much you buy! It was free 2 day shipping! So Cute Dress in Geo Aztec (T-shirt attached a nice skirt that's royal blue and neon coral) and Spotty Blue Dress  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Martinique Shorty in Dazzling Blue (It's a tad granny although the mesh is see-though!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 V Neck Hi Lo Top in Bright Spot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Smooth & Chic T-Shirt Bra


----------



## damagedmassacre (May 19, 2014)

Absolutely Torrid!  





newlymaclover said:


> Hi ladies   I'm from Australia and will be travelling to the US later this year (briefly LA [probably no time for shopping], San Fran, Seattle, Chicago and most of the time will be NYC)   I was just wondering if anyone can recommend good, plus sized (I'm guessing US18-20) shops (with an actual store, not just online), with affordable clothes to suit a mid-20something??   Thanks!!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (May 25, 2014)

Whoa! CityChic is opening physical stores in Cali! It begins!
  Source: http://www.citychiconline.com/


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 2, 2014)

Found a nice op-ed on plus size shapewear. They mentioned a brand called hookedup, where your bra hooks up to the shapewear and keeps it from rolling down! I love this idea!

  The article: http://plussize.about.com/od/plussizeresources/fl/My-Favorite-Pieces-Of-Plus-Size-Shapewear.htm
HookedUp


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 18, 2014)

Wow! City Chic is opening several US stores in Cali! This is the start of the battle with Torrid!


----------



## cosmomedown (Jun 18, 2014)

Okay i worked at Torrid for a few months n i tell you from the bottom of my Hills the clothes look horrible for the shorter women (Muah) or the average height any size under 14 just dnt fit right.  Soory i will never shop there again. you can shop at just about any store and find plus size clothing


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 19, 2014)

cosmomedown said:


> Okay i worked at Torrid for a few months n i tell you from the bottom of my Hills the clothes look horrible for the shorter women (Muah) or the average height any size under 14 just dnt fit right. Soory i will never shop there again. you can shop at just about any store and find plus size clothing


I can imagine. They don't really cater to petites or tall except in some denim and work pants right?


----------



## damagedmassacre (Jun 19, 2014)

I do alot of shopping at Torrid but I'm starting to back away they're clothes are so expensive and they get holes way to easy. I can spend half not even half what i spend at torrid at walmart and get triple what i do at torrid and they last longer. Granted torrid does have cute stuff.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 19, 2014)

damagedmassacre said:


> I do alot of shopping at Torrid but I'm starting to back away they're clothes are so expensive and they get holes way to easy. I can spend half not even half what i spend at torrid at walmart and get triple what i do at torrid and they last longer. Granted torrid does have cute stuff.


I can only now shop Torrid if their clearance is an additional 50% off plus they some kinda deal on full price retail. Their clearance section is too expensive and becomes reasonable for the quality when they have an additional percentage taken off. Have you ever shopped Forever 21 Plus Sizes? Some things for sure are gonna be cheap material that goes under in a year but other things manage to be awesome and really last. Then on occasion DressBarn can get cute stuff.


----------



## cosmomedown (Jun 19, 2014)

Very true. Left the company because i didnt enjoy working for a company where i had to sale lies some clothes were nice but they are really one night onlys. The denim and Bras arw the core sale items.  They last the longest and are okay quality


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 23, 2014)

Perf! It's so cool you can customize your own suit!
  Source: http://www.nadiaaboulhosn.com/2014/06/laced-in-roses.html , http://www.surania.com/en-us/shop/configure/braguita?p[]=172


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 23, 2014)

City Chic is doing 50% off their Denim! They haven't sent out an email blast yet! Hurry!
  Source: http://www.citychiconline.com/jeans?limit=all&size=22+%2F+XL


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 26, 2014)

Went to the less than local Forever 21 near me and this baby was on sale for $18 rather than $27.80.
  If you find it, BUY IT! It's actually more flattering than the 2 piece version in my opinion! And it has an underwire. The other retro styles are on sale too but...they're solid colors.

  Source: http://www.forever21.com/Product/Product.aspx?BR=plus&Category=plus_swimwear&ProductID=2000125206&VariantID=


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 1, 2014)

30% OFF at CityChicOnline for July the 4th


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 2, 2014)

Wow, Torrid. Is this your death knell? Just got this email about a change to the Diva Style 5% off program. You get a Diva Style card that allows you to get 5% off your purchase (if you have a military card you get 10% on top of that btw). So Diva Style is set up to get your email and mailing address and incentivize you to shop more. The email reads:

  "Dear DivaStyle Member,

  We have exciting news, and you're the first to know.

  A new rewards program is coming, and we can't wait for you to be a part of it!

  That means Divastyle is changing to a new and improved rewards program that earns you points and perks for every dollar you spend.

  In addition, you can still use your DivaStyle Qualified Status of 5% off your purchase (while earning points under the new program) until) *it expires*. A win-win!

  If you haven't earned Qualified Status yet, no problem.You have until Wednesday July 23 to earn 250 points to qualify for 5% off an entire year. Along with Qualified Status, you will also get all the perks of our new rewards program.

  What do you need to do? Absolutely nothing! You'll automatically be enrolled in the new rewards program when we launch it at the end of July.

  We have so much more to tell you. And we will--very, very soon. You're gonna love it."

  Already hate it. You're taking away the 5% off incentive so that I have to shop so often to collect points to earn it back for a limited time each year? Bitch please.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2014)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Perf! It's so cool you can customize your own suit! Source: http://www.nadiaaboulhosn.com/2014/06/laced-in-roses.html , http://www.surania.com/en-us/shop/configure/braguita?p[]=172


Thanks for posting


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Aug 4, 2014)

So the CC stores are opening days apart and all and CConline is having 25% the entire site. I have worried for awhile that maybe with the expansion of stores in North America, the quality of clothing and amazing 60% off the entire site sales will go away. Is anyone else with me on this?

  Edit: Oh god and the FREE SHIPPING too.

  The sales, quality, and free shipping are what attracted me to City Chic Online...


----------



## oliviajames (Aug 6, 2014)

I will also recommend lane bryant because it is the best.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Aug 20, 2014)

Uh Oh, IT is going down. Plus blogger calls for a target boycott.
  Source: http://jezebel.com/blogger-organizes-boycott-of-target-over-limited-plus-s-1624329327?utm_campaign=socialflow_jezebel_facebook&utm_source=jezebel_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow

  "For so long, I loved you. I always went above and beyond in our relationship. I'll visit you to get a couple of items and more than a couple hundred dollars later and a cart full of products, I have left giving you way more than I ever planned to. No matter how much I give, you never seem to appreciate me. All I want is the clothing you offer all your other regular sized customers, but you always leave me out. With that being said, I have to end this relationship. It's you, not me and for my own well-being and my self dignity I have to sever ties between us. 

This may seem a little dramatic, but the recent release of the photos of *Altuzarra for Target* collection has me feeling slighted. I'm up late, working as usual, and I see Refinery 29 post 50 photos of the newest designer collaboration. Literally 50 pieces of beautiful (and I mean beautiful) affordable clothing and none of it will be remotely close to the size that I wear. The collection consists of deeps hues of burgundy, fabulous snakeskin prints, and fall worthy silk-like maxi dresses…enough to make any fashion lover lust. My heart sinks. You have once again made me feel like a second-class customerand because of that I'm going to have to discontinue my relationship with you altogether. Year after year, season after season, you put out these gorgeous designer collections and you almost never include a plus range. Every time each of these collections is about to be released it feels like a slap in the face. To add insult to injury, over 6 months ago, you took most of your plus size clothing out of the store, promising me something new and improved and that has yet to happen. I've been in this abusive relationship with you for far too long. I can't do this anymore. I will be personally boycotting Target altogether. No more housewares, grocery shopping, electronics...nothing. I'm done. "​


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Aug 27, 2014)

Loving this white outfit most!
  Source: http://ravingsbyrae.tumblr.com/post/92731371535/plus-size-party-style-lookbook-im-so-excited-to


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 2, 2014)

I guess CC is trying to assuage my fears, they're doing 40% of jackets, tops, and sweaters--which I desperately need.
  But they brought back the *one that got away!*


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 10, 2014)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Loving this white outfit most!
> Source: http://ravingsbyrae.tumblr.com/post/92731371535/plus-size-party-style-lookbook-im-so-excited-to


  this is cute!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Loving this white outfit most! Source: http://ravingsbyrae.tumblr.com/post/92731371535/plus-size-party-style-lookbook-im-so-excited-to


Love this!   





Goat Goat Etc. said:


> I guess CC is trying to assuage my fears, they're doing 40% of jackets, tops, and sweaters--which I desperately need. But they brought back the *one that got away!*


Cute!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 27, 2014)

City chic is doing 50% off for sale items! Go!

Torrid's doing 40% instore and online and 50% off their clearance.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 27, 2014)

Black Friday round up for all things plus!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks Goat!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 29, 2014)

Wish my sewing machine wouldn't have died recently, I'd making this in a heartbeat.
  http://www.shoprumandcoke.com/product/charlotte


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 1, 2014)

50% off sitewide and storewide w/ CityChicOnline! Hurry!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 1, 2014)

Elloqui doing 50%


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 1, 2014)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Elloqui doing 50%


  They did 50% off on Black Friday and I sorta went ham. It's already shipped too!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 1, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> They did 50% off on Black Friday and I sorta went ham. It's already shipped too!


  LOL, can't wait to hear what you got an dhow you like it!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 11, 2015)

Man I really forgot how much I liked Dressbarn for their pants! I went hunting for skinnies this evening after Target and Torrid failed me. (Sidenote- swimwear for the Ava and Viv plus line is much better this year! The swim tops have me gagging.) Target did not have a really good fit in their skinnies though and Torrid, as always, was very over priced, gimmicky, and shoddy on the quality. I live near the Dressbarn I worked at and loathed so I was hoping not to see certain people and luckily they weren't there. They had this type of pant I have seen relabeled a million times and carried by Torrid, Lane Bryant, and Avenue too. It's a skinny jean with 4 fake pockets and a mini one of the upper right and sometimes it has a no zipper. It feels so dreamy. Tonight I got 5 pairs of jeans and some really quality work pants for $115. The work pants and 3 of the jeans were on clearance for 60% off! The other jeans were 30% off!  I wish I had a coupon-I honestly forgot how good the deals could be.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 11, 2015)

I like skinnies  lol


----------



## SammyGregory (Oct 26, 2015)

Great clothing suggestions!  I will be checking out the age appropriate ones in the near future, can't wait for a shopping spree!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 28, 2015)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> I like skinnies  lol


  refuse to give up skinny's LOL


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 28, 2015)

F21 has activewear now! Has anyone found any in store? A girl in one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




of fb groups ordered some pants and said the fiber wicked moisture and was pretty legit!


----------



## CassieLyons (Nov 3, 2015)

I'll have to check that out at my store.  Been looking for some more workout attire.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 4, 2015)

Anyone tried Ted & Muffy (formerly DUO) for widecalf boots? I was asking around in one of my groups and a girl was telling me how she had 5-6 pairs of boots and that their customer service was amazing! I would not mind dropping a couple hundred for a pair of boots that were real leather and would last. I'm drooling!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 29, 2015)

Really great deal from Living Social and City Chic! If you buy a voucher for $25 (it does go lower if you order within the first 10 minutes of being on the offer page, right now it's $22) or $50, your voucher count towards a $50 credit or a $120 credit!
This deal expires March 31st of 2016, voucher is good all the way into the year 2020. 
https://www.livingsocial.com/deals/1526090-50-or-120-to-spend-at-citychiconline-com


----------



## wenken (Feb 18, 2016)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Then here's that Scuba Dress from Eloquii I was talking about.
> http://www.eloquii.com/Floral-Scuba-Sheath-Dress/23303043,default,pd.html



I like this plus size styles.


----------



## MomOfThree1980 (Mar 9, 2016)

I love Gabby's swimsuit on the previous page, Goat Goat!  I'm already starting to look for swimsuits this year (in the south it's already high 70s!). I think I'm going to check out swimsuitsforall for her line.  Loveeee the white dress as well!


----------

